# Ornate Horned Frogs



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm picking up an Ornate Horned Frog this afternoon and was just double checking I have all the set up I need;

Shallow water bowl with cork bark angled to allow the frog in and out.
Additive free compost (No pearlite etc.) with a thick layer of Sphagnum Moss on top as substrate.
Aquatise and a few bottles of Mineral Water to be on the safe side.
And a few pieces of Cork Bark lying around if he ever feels the need to "move".

I've not got a heatmat on the setup though as the ambient temperature in my Snake Room is perfect for it! but I have one and a stat in reserve!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

sounds good but you dont say what tank size its in? 

also, ive hard reports of frogs injesting that sphagnum moss (the bagged stuff i assume) wen they hunt and it causing all kinds of trouboe. Might wanna keep an eye to make ure he's not getting it in his mouth


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I've read around and most sources say feed from tweezers if using moss etc. so I'll see how it goes. 

The frog is 3 inches and the tank is the 17" x 11" x 10" Exo-Terra Faunarium


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yes thats probably good advice, but if its anything like i found with my Whites tree frogs, he probably wont take from you to begin with. Mine took a few months to get used to me hand feeding them (Now they launch at me when they see me coming! hehe)

Tanks probably ok for a while till he gets bigger

Have fun!where are you getting it from (im in soton too!)


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Portswood! Bout 15 mins drive from me! 
The frog itself is hand/tweezer fed at the moment, just hope he carries on with me! I'm looking at getting some Whites Tree Frogs aswell to fill my Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium that's just sat there all unloved!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

where in portswood i live next to the brooke! is it a private sale then? our shops are a bit pants


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Livingstone Road....near Waitrose I believe?! I know where the Waitrose is cos I work for a Waitrose and got sent there to get some labels lol
Private sale yeh, Southampton is good for crummy shops! Shirley is very nicely overpriced and that's about it!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

haha! yea and that big python with the scar tissue always makes me sad


----------

